# Fitting a Nissan connecting rods to TD42



## ignitioncoil (Dec 30, 2014)

We have the over 10 years experience in motor engineering industry! We offered The Highest Performance Auto Parts with manufacture prices!
The link: MAXSPEEDINGRODS-AU STORE items - Get great deals on Promotion Sales items on eBay Stores!


----------

